# BRASSO on Exhaust tips?? Good idea?



## mikesimbo

Hi,

I want to clean my exhaust tips and have seen a few suggestions on here such as fine wire wool and p21 metal polish (i think that was it!) and I was wondering if a metal polish such as brasso would do the trick as I have this at home, and the muck isn't too caked on.

Will it handle the high temps of the exhaust or will it go dull and tainted? If not, where do you get the p21?

Thanks guys
!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Brasso is a very fine metal polish & it will be O.K. IMO Autosolvo is better..Personally, I wouldn't use wirewool unless contamination is very bad..
H.


----------



## Garry.L

mikesimbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to clean my exhaust tips and have seen a few suggestions on here such as fine wire wool and p21 metal polish (i think that was it!) and I was wondering if a metal polish such as brasso would do the trick as I have this at home, and the muck isn't too caked on.
> 
> Will it handle the high temps of the exhaust or will it go dull and tainted? If not, where do you get the p21?
> 
> Thanks guys
> !


Brasso will do _a_ job as it's designed to remove tarnish from polished metals - but BY FAR the best stuff is this....


----------



## Hoggy

SNAP. :wink: :lol: 
H.


----------



## mikesimbo

ok cheers! where do you get autosol from? - sorry i'm such a newbie to all of this!


----------



## Garry.L

mikesimbo said:


> ok cheers! where do you get autosol from? - sorry i'm such a newbie to all of this!


Any Halfrauds or car spares type shop will sell it.....


----------



## triplefan

Couldn't find my Autosol, so used Brasso, it worked OK but it's easier with the Solvol


----------



## shires83

Autosol everytime, £5 from Halfords. Works a treat.


----------



## talk-torque

I use this stuff:










Works great - less fiddle than Autosol. Ed: Like it says on the tin, it's polish impregnated wadding. You just pull a small lump out and clean the tips directly - no need to wipe off. The same bit can be used afew times, so you never need another tin!

Just don't use anything like this on filler caps or ali look mirror covers. It is abrasive and will remove any laquer, allowing corossion.


----------



## Nrgodzilla

mikesimbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to clean my exhaust tips and have seen a few suggestions on here such as fine wire wool and p21 metal polish (i think that was it!) and I was wondering if a metal polish such as brasso would do the trick as I have this at home, and the muck isn't too caked on.
> 
> Will it handle the high temps of the exhaust or will it go dull and tainted? If not, where do you get the p21?
> 
> Thanks guys
> !


I use Autoglm metal polish, It s great on exhausts i use it on all my metal finish stuff on my TT. also it s great for aluminum as well. (use it at work on the aircraft best polish). To get hard brown carbon of the exhaust just keep polishing it on.....


----------



## mikesimbo

Nrgodzilla said:


> mikesimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I want to clean my exhaust tips and have seen a few suggestions on here such as fine wire wool and p21 metal polish (i think that was it!) and I was wondering if a metal polish such as brasso would do the trick as I have this at home, and the muck isn't too caked on.
> 
> Will it handle the high temps of the exhaust or will it go dull and tainted? If not, where do you get the p21?
> 
> Thanks guys
> !
> 
> 
> 
> I use Autoglm metal polish, It s great on exhausts i use it on all my metal finish stuff on my TT. also it s great for aluminum as well. (use it at work on the aircraft best polish). To get hard brown carbon of the exhaust just keep polishing it on.....
Click to expand...

you work with aircraft? where do you work?
thanks for the advice... just bought some autosol so ill see how that goes first!


----------



## mikesimbo

*outcome: *autosol the way to go!!!! amazing results! :lol:


----------



## Cronas

I always use autoglym metal polish works wonders. But I might have to try autosol see what its like


----------



## triplefan

Been using Autosol for 37 years, can't be that bad if it's still being made now 

BTW, T-Cut is a good alternative if you run out


----------



## Ian_Mac

I used the Autosol with some very fine wire wool on exhaust tips that can't have been cleaned since it was put on the car. Lots elbow work and going over using a cloth but the results were brilliant. One of the best things I've bought from Halfords in a while.

Tried zooming in on one of my pics as an example.


----------

